# Identify breed



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

What breed is this rooster. He was given to me. Somebody told me Americauna but idk


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

I did a google search & came up with Wellsummer. The hens lay choclate brown eggs.


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is the picture


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow that looks a lot like Chanty. That's what we call him. Thank u so much. I would enjoy anyone else's input as well


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That is nice looking rooster... I'll post a link to a site where you can find out..

Again, 
Nice Rooster !! 

Cogburn


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here ya go. It's alphabetized. Easy to navigate, simple.. Like me. I'm not a very hi tech ******* !! Lol . Bottom of page go to next set of chickens.

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKChickensA-C.html

Cogburn


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

According to the website you just posted the Welsummer cock looks exactly like my Chanty. Thank you both. I think we found it


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

No problem... That's a handy site, I've spent hours lookin and reading info from it.. 

Cogburn


----------



## omg3kids (Aug 18, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Here ya go. It's alphabetized. Easy to navigate, simple.. Like me. I'm not a very hi tech ******* !! Lol . Bottom of page go to next set of chickens.
> 
> http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKChickensA-C.html
> 
> Cogburn


Great site. Thanks!


----------



## AmyR (Jul 25, 2012)

The Welsummer rooster is actually the rooster on the cornflakes box... A little pice of random trivia! I have a Welsummer hen, she's very pretty too.


----------



## Julienkc (Aug 20, 2012)

He looks like a black copper marans roo to me.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow if you use the website listed above. The Welsummer Roos and the black copper Marans look exactly the same. But one of the hen I got with him look like the black Maran hens listed. I'm confoooooosed. They look the same. I just want to know what to expect when I start breeding him into my stock this spring.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Wow if you use the website listed above. The Welsummer Roos and the black copper Marans look exactly the same. But one of the hen I got with him look like the black Maran hens listed. I'm confoooooosed. They look the same. I just want to know what to expect when I start breeding him into my stock this spring.


earlyt89, what did the seller tell you the bird was??? there are a lot of chicken breeds that are Black with Red....Black Breasted Red (BBR) American Games are one example but body shape rather than color alone is the way to "guess" at the breeds origin. Your best bet is to ask the person who sold it to you and if they don't give you a good answer find a breeder who knows what they have and you will be money ahead with your breeding program!!!


----------



## Julienkc (Aug 20, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> earlyt89, what did the seller tell you the bird was??? there are a lot of chicken breeds that are Black with Red....Black Breasted Red (BBR) American Games are one example but body shape rather than color alone is the way to "guess" at the breeds origin. Your best bet is to ask the person who sold it to you and if they don't give you a good answer find a breeder who knows what they have and you will be money ahead with your breeding program!!!


x2
He could also just be a mix, although most of them I see don't fit a color variety as good as him. I think marans simply because his beak is dark, most wellsummers I see are yellow. Does he have feathers/stubs on his leg? If so, he's marans, but if he doesn't that doesn't mean he's not either.
BCM also seem to be an "it" breed now days, which is another reason I think it's more likely.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

The woman had bought a bunch of chickens from all over southern Alabama. And she was getting old that's why she was selling what she had. This woman had probly 200 chickens running around her yard half of them roosters. So it very well could be that he is mixed. She told me he was Americauna but he looks nothin like mine. I think the woman was old and suffering from dementia. I bought 15 hens from her all laying hens. And she gave me 5 roosters cause she had so many. She had RIR, sex links, marans, silkies, buffs, dominiquers, barred rocks, guineas, all kinds I laying and meat chickens. All the hens were in bad shape because of the surplus roosters. But that was the only one that she said was Americauna and I didn't see any others.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

He started running cuz he knew I wanted to get close to him sorry for the bad pics


----------



## AmyR (Jul 25, 2012)

He's a great looking roo, whatever he is!!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well thank you very much. I thought he was gorgeous. And he was free. Lol


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

sounds like you did this elderly woman a favor taking all those birds! you are happy and she is happy, what more could anyone ask for?!?! thanks for sharing ALL those pics, too!!!


----------

